# عطش المرأة يسبب لها الغباء



## mony22 (13 مارس 2012)

*عطش المرأة يسبب لها الغباء







حذرت دراسة بريطانية حديثة من تعرض النساء للعطش والجفاف حتى بمعدلات بسيطة   ، لكونه يؤثر سلباً على حالتها المزاجية والنفسية وتزايد حالة الإرهاق   والعصيبة بالإضافة إلى الصداع وقدرتها على التركيز، حيث كشفت الدراسة   الطبية إن عطش النساء يؤثر بشكل كبير وملحوظ في ذكائهن.

وأوضحت أن نقص كمية الماء داخل الجسم يضعف من نشاط خلايا الدماغ وبالتالي   يسبب الغباء لديهن، بالإضافة أن وكالة (يو بي آي ) نقلت عن الباحثين بضرورة   شرب النساء لكميات كبيرة من الماء والسوائل بما يقارب من ستة إلى ثمانية   لترات يومياً كي يحافظن على المعدل الطبيعي للماء بداخل أجسادهن.

 وأشارت الدراسة من جانب آخر الى  أن الإنسان على وجه العموم لا يلجأ لشرب   الماء إلا في حالة الشعور بالعطش الشديد الذي يُعد من الأخطاء الشائعة بين   الكثيرين، لأن علامة الشعور بالعطش الشديد تعني بداية دخول الجسم في أولى   مراحل الجفاف، مما يّدعي ضرورة تناول الماء دون انتظار الشعور بالعطش من   أجل التخلص من الأنسجة الدهنية الزائدة في الجسم، بالإضافة إلى تحسين   الوظائف الإدراكية والحسية للمخ.

وأكد الباحثون من جامعة لومالندا أن هناك علاقة وطيدة جداً بين تناول الماء   وانخفاض معدلات الوفاة الناتجة عن أمراض القلب، لأن متاعب القلب  والشرايين  تزداد كلما ازدادت عناصر التخثر وقلت جزيئات الماء التي تحافظ  على سرعة  جريان الدم، وإضافةً فإن الماء يلعب دوراً هاماً بالنسبة للبشرية  في تجديد  حيوية كل خلايا الجسم وتنظيم درجة حرارته، ويعمل على تخليص الدم  من السموم  والرواسب وينشط الجهاز الهضمي وعملية الإخراج، كما يعمل على  ترطيب المفاصل  وليونة حركتها وينشط وظائف الكلى، وتوليد الطاقة في الجسم  مما يساعد على  نقل النبضات في الأعصاب ونقل المواد الكيميائية التي ينتجها  المخ.*
 ​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2012)

*موضوع ومعلومات رائعه 
شكرا جدااا يا غاليه*​


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2012)

موضوع جميل 

ومعلومات مفيده 

شكراااااا  ليكى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2012)

*طب الحمدلله انى بحب المياه خالص
وبشرب كتير

شكرا لتعبك
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معروف إن المرأة المسلمه بنصف عقل الرجل بحسب تعاليم الاسلام

الحمد لك يا رب إني رجل 

عموما أشكرك أختي على الموضوع 

تحياتي


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معروف إن المرأة بنصف عقل الرجل
> 
> ...



*ده في دينك المرأة المسلمة ناقصة عقل ودين
ياريت تنتبه لاقوالك
ربنا يشفيكم*


----------



## ميرنا (14 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معروف إن المرأة بنصف عقل الرجل
> 
> ...


مين اللى عرفة ومين اللى اكدو ؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مارس 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معروف إن المرأة بنصف عقل الرجل
> 
> ...



وهو ده المسلم بعد ما فهم دينه كويس


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مارس 2012)

*يوليوس قد تم توجيه انذار ليك لانها مش اول مره تتعمد استفزاز البنات هنا
والاخ احمد قد تم تعديل مشاركتك لتكون اكثر واقعيه ووضوح
سلام ونعمه للجميع*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 مارس 2012)

*يبدو أن العضوات غضبوا من كلامي *

*على كل حال لا أقصد الإساءة للمرأة لكن هذه طبيعتها *

*معروف عندنا إنهم ناقصات عقل ودين وذلك لا يعني تقليل من شأنهم أبدا لا سمح الله*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 مارس 2012)

> *يبدو أن العضوات غضبوا من كلامي *
> 
> *على كل حال لا أقصد الإساءة للمرأة لكن هذه طبيعتها *
> 
> *معروف عندنا إنهم ناقصات عقل ودين وذلك لا يعني تقليل من شأنهم أبدا لا سمح الله*



لا احنا مغضبناش بس كنا عايزين توضح بالكلمتين دول اللى بالاحمر

*معروف عندنا 

المسلمين فقط ولا تعمم  لانهم لو مكنوش كده فعلا مكنوش رضوا بالاسلام  
*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (14 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا احنا مغضبناش بس كنا عايزين توضح بالكلمتين دول اللى بالاحمر
> 
> *معروف عندنا *
> 
> *المسلمين فقط ولا تعمم  لانهم لو مكنوش كده فعلا مكنوش رضوا بالاسلام  *


 
*نعم أقصد بها نحن المسلمين *

*على كل حال أعتذر إذا كانت مشاركتي قد أغضبتكم*

*لا أقصد الإساءة أبدا*


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2012)

اممممم هما لازم يعطشوا عشان يحسوا بالغباء ههههههه
دة غضب الهى ولا اية
طيب ميعرفوا بدون تعذيب اخر هههههههه
ملحوظة
عندما توفى اينشتاين سارع المتخصصون لتشريح ودراسة مخة لكى يجدوا ما كان يميزة بهذا الذكاء العبقرى
النتيجة:. وجدوا ان مخة يتشابة  تماما مع اى  مخ اخرلم يوجدا مثلا حجمة اكبر او يوجد فية زوائد عن اى  مخ اخر


----------



## mony22 (15 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ومعلومات رائعه
> شكرا جدااا يا غاليه*​



ميرسى جدا استاذى للمرور الغالى ربنا يباركك استاذى


----------



## mony22 (15 مارس 2012)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ومعلومات مفيده
> 
> ...




كاندى الجميله ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الغالى ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## mony22 (15 مارس 2012)

twety قال:


> *طب الحمدلله انى بحب المياه خالص
> وبشرب كتير
> 
> شكرا لتعبك
> *


ميرسى توتى لمرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## mony22 (15 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معروف إن المرأة المسلمه بنصف عقل الرجل بحسب تعاليم الاسلام
> 
> ...




ميرسى لحضرتك على المرور


----------

